
Show HN: A single email covering the important developer-related news each week - knewter
https://www.dailydrip.com/blog/weekly-drip-046-1-dinosaurs-teach-css-developer-compensation-cargo-cult-development-and-reasonml-finds-traction
======
knewter
This is this week's post, but we produce them each week. We might experiment
with a second distribution channel that produces three per week and continue
publishing this one every week, see what uptake looks like in the different
formats. Thoughts?

